# Lack Of Medical Literacy Puts Many At Risk



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

MARCH 03, 16:05 EST Literacy Needed for Good Health By BRIGITTE GREENBERG Associated Press Writer http://wire.ap.org/?FRONTID=HOME&SITE=DCTMS&enter=Go ___________________________________[Luckily none of us ever has a problem, eh?]MNL________________ www.leapallergy.com [This message has been edited by Mike NoLomotil (edited 03-05-2001).]


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Mike,Can you supply a link for the above rather than copying it? I understand AP is starting to clamp down on free copying of their articles.Jeff


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Here's one link to it from Yahoo http://dailynews.yahoo.com/h/ap/20010303/h...literacy_1.html I dunno how long the link'll be good------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

O-Tay. see above for original in the Wash.Post.MNL[This message has been edited by Mike NoLomotil (edited 03-05-2001).]


----------

